# Sedation Dentistry?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone been sedated for a dental procedure? I'm having a (gulp) root canal done tomorrow morning, and being scared to death , I've opted for sedation. My hubby is concerned that it might not be safe.I have a lot of faith in my dentist and his practice is very modern, and up to date in things. It is oral sedation. Tonight I have to take 2 , 5mg Valium before bed and 1 hour before I leave, I take 1 .25 mg Halcion. If anyone has had any experience with this, let me know. Den will take me and pick me up in the back of the office(that doesn't sound good) and he is suppose to be on hand during the procedure if there is an emergency . I have 15 minutes until I take my 2 Valium.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I had two root canals last year, no sedation. Didn't hurt a bit during or after. You have nothing to worry about, but a little valium will make you nice and relaxed!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I had two root canals last year, no sedation. Didn't hurt a bit during or after. You have nothing to worry about, but a little valium will make you nice and relaxed!


Thanks, STIlL SCARED!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I guess I kind of enjoyed it because it was a break from the kids! Root canals are easier! But seriously, you have nothing to worry about. Sweet dreams!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

the hardest part will be keeping your mouth open. Are you going to an edodontist?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I went to an endodontist a couple of years ago and i was just shot up with novacaine. I swear that the root canal didn't hurt during or after and neither did the novacaine shots and i'm scared to death of needles. I loved the endodontist so much i asked him to be a regular dentist 2x for my regular checkups and cleanings.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I've never had a root canal before but I wanted to wish you luck tomorrow! I will be thinking about you. If I were you, I would do what you feel you need for the appointment (and if sedation was an option for anything dental for me, I would be taking it!!). Let us know how things go!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No, my dental practice has a Dr. That specializes in root canals. I don't know his title. Everything thing that the Doc said to me after he told me I needed a root canal, is all a blur ! LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Well, I guess I kind of enjoyed it because it was a break from the kids! Root canals are easier! But seriously, you have nothing to worry about. Sweet dreams!!


I'll watch your kids for a month if you take my place at the dentist!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll watch your kids for a month if you take my place at the dentist!


LOL I may take you up on that. I give it a week and you'll be begging for that root canal!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

StevieB said:


> LOL I may take you up on that. I give it a week and you'll be begging for that root canal!


I used to tell people that I'd rather give birth again than have ANY dental procedure done. At least you get a prize at the end. I think I still hold by that. I'd swallow those pills and not give it another thought. The more sedated, the better!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LoveLucy said:


> I used to tell people that I'd rather give birth again than have ANY dental procedure done. At least you get a prize at the end. I think I still hold by that. I'd swallow those pills and not give it another thought. The more sedated, the better!


I TOTALLY AGREE!!! The valium is starting to kick in now!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deborah, I have had root canals over several decades and I swear the most painful part is paying for it. There can be all kinds of nasties from a general that is not necessary. Ask your dentist to give you a script for valium or xanax (sp?) to take before. With a little local you won't even feel the root canal...and it isn't a lot of noise. Please trust me, I would rather have a root canal than go to some concerts. It doesn't hurt. There isn't awful noise or smell or anything. It is like a walk in the park without the muggers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Last year was my first ever root canal. I was petrified. I swear all I could think of was the movie "Marathon Man." :w00t::w00t: Well I went to an endodontist and she was the gentlest woman I could imagine. I wasn't sedated, she just used lidocaine as a local. She was working on me and said something and I thought she was starting...well she was done already. I couldn't believe how there was no pain at all...and no real pain afterwards. I just took Advil. I think root canals have come a very long way.




StevieB said:


> Well,* I guess I kind of enjoyed it because it was a break from the kids! *Root canals are easier! But seriously, you have nothing to worry about. Sweet dreams!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Only us parents could say something like that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had several root canals and they are no big deal. 

Since your regular dentist is doing it I assume it is a smaller tooth so it will be no big deal at all. Mine were back molars with many roots so they took awhile.

I just adore my endodontist! He is totally against pain at all and numbs you up so
much is lasts for hours and hours after the procedure is over. 

The worst part is mental, I promise.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know about full sedation, but unless you think you might have a full-on panic attack or pass out, I probably wouldn't do it.

You shouldn't feel a thing. A good dentist will keep checking in with you in case you need more shots during the process. I have always needed extra shots for dental work and make sure it is nice and numb before they start working. 

When I had my wisdom teeth removed, I had laughing gas and boy was it nice!  I actually didn't feel loopy at all, just relaxed and sleepy. The gas along with the usual numbing shots were perfect and I had zero pain during or after. It may not be the same as a root canal, but I just wanted to throw it out there.

Good luck!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't experience full sedation in my dental visits, but at some point previously, I had to remove couple teeth before getting braces; and for that my dentist used numbing shots. All I can remember is that I didn't feel a thing during that 

awwh just wanted to wish you a good experience, Debbie



LJSquishy said:


> I don't know about full sedation, but unless you think you might have a full-on panic attack or pass out, I probably wouldn't do it.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement! I'm getting ready to go now.... What a way to spend a day off!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouragement! I'm getting ready to go now.... What a way to spend a day off!


 
Hugs Deborah, oh your probably there already, sending lots of love, I know you will be okay, and I know I love you dearly :wub:

When you can, let us know how you did. 

Hugs and love :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck, Deb. Hopefully you won't feel a thing...except the bill. :w00t::w00t: Let us know how you do. :grouphug:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Good luck, Deb. Hopefully you won't feel a thing...except the bill. :w00t::w00t: Let us know how you do. :grouphug:


Yes, the bill is definitely the most painful part! Zoiks!! :w00t:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deborah, I'm just now reading this thread but I'm wishing you well and will be glad when you report back to us. Root Canals aren't nearly as bad as they used to be. Just the same, I'd rather not get another one EVER!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Deb, just wanted to check in to see how everything went! Let us know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking to see how Deborah is doing...but I'm betting if she does come on this afternoon, this is what she will write:

dg;sdojgsrlyb;romtv0rw ]p bksjd9q a e0it [eokgd';fpg [sp:HistericalSmileyfWR0IE0IBBSVCOGERKTdgj

I thought she was talking about a general anesthetic, but I figured out she was just taking quiet a few "relaxing" pills.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking to see how it went!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish I had read this yesterday. Deborah, you will be fine. My son, whom was 12 at the time had an accident and injured all 4 of his front top teeth. He had to have 4 root canals done in one sitting. The kid came out smiling! He still has no fear of dentists.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello? Anybody home yet? opcorn:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know where all waiting to see how things went! :Waiting::Waiting: But I bet she is really sleepy and a maybe foggy in the head! :smstarz: Hopefully she'll come on later and give us an update and her post won't look anything like Sylvia's example! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I am looking to see how Deborah is doing...but I'm betting if she does come on this afternoon, this is what she will write:
> 
> dg;sdojgsrlyb;romtv0rw ]p bksjd9q a e0it [eokgd';fpg [sp:HistericalSmileyfWR0IE0IBBSVCOGERKTdgj
> 
> I thought she was talking about a general anesthetic, but I figured out she was just taking quiet a few "relaxing" pills.


 
:HistericalSmiley:Oh my Sylvia. Bless you. 

I'm checking in as well, both on Deborah, and maybe oh I don't know, the funny farm. 

Deborah, we love you. Say hello when you can, hope all went well, and be sure and rest. Love you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't get done until after 2:00. I just woke up. It's almost 5:00pm. After I took the little blue pill in the morning I don't remember anything !it was great being sedated... No sound, smells, or pain. If I ever need another one(pray that I don 't) I'll go with the oral sedation again. You can't be frightened about something if you don't care about anything, and I didn't... The moon could of fallen, and I would of jus walked around it! LOL


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm glad it's over and you're okay. Now you can focus on getting that new little boy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to hear it is over and you are well...and that your sense of humor is intact.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad your dental surgery went well. I can definitely agree with not having to hear, smell, or feel anything. I think the worst parts of any dental procedure are the smells and sounds! Hopefully you will recover nicely without any residual pain!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to give you hugs and lift up a healing prayer for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm glad your dental surgery went well. I can definitely agree with not having to hear, smell, or feel anything. I think the worst parts of any dental procedure are the smells and sounds! Hopefully you will recover nicely without any residual pain!


I don't even like to hear the conversation between the Doc and the assistant. If it's worse than they expect... I'll wait on the news! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I didn't get done until after 2:00. I just woke up. It's almost 5:00pm. After I took the little blue pill in the morning I don't remember anything !it was great being sedated... No sound, smells, or pain. If I ever need another one(pray that I don 't) I'll go with the oral sedation again. You can't be frightened about something if you don't care about anything, and I didn't... The moon could of fallen, and I would of jus walked around it! LOL


Oh bless you Deborah, oh didn't anyone tell you, um, the moon fell, while you were having sweet dreams :HistericalSmiley:

I love you sweetheart and glad all went well.

All my love,
Christine


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad it's over for you Deborah and I hope you sleep well tonight!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear you didn't have a care in the world!! That is the best way to have things done, especially at the dentist!! I'm sure you had a good nap too!! Was Den looking for dinner when you woke up since it was almost 5? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deborah, I am so sorry I missed this thread. But, I am so happy to hear you are okay and it is over for you. 

I had root canals and I swear they were totally painless and didn't take a long time. And, in January, I had my first dental implant ... and, bone grafting! That, too, amazed me how well it went! I would have no fear of going back for another one, if needed. I only felt a little discomfort for about two days ... but, not really pain. 

I know what you mean about sedation though ... I did request it for the implant. I had a choice of going under completely or being sedated. I chose the sedation. I heard and knew everything they were doing ... but, I could have cared less! And, I went home a happy camper!

About the moon ... it did drop. Early this morning! I think it was around the time the sun rose.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I didn't get done until after 2:00. I just woke up. It's almost 5:00pm. After I took the little blue pill in the morning I don't remember anything !it was great being sedated... No sound, smells, or pain. If I ever need another one(pray that I don 't) I'll go with the oral sedation again. You can't be frightened about something if you don't care about anything, and I didn't... The moon could of fallen, and I would of jus walked around it! LOL


So glad it's over!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad that it is over for you and you didn't fell a thing


----------

